# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  The Salty Cracker, Now Covid-19 causes Erectile dysfunction LOL

## WarriorRob

Soy Lefties Claim Covid Causes Erectile Dysfunction In Bizarre Jab Ad


It never ends  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## phoenyx

> Soy Lefties Claim Covid Causes Erectile Dysfunction In Bizarre Jab Ad
> 
> 
> It never ends


In the meantime, there's actual evidence that at least one of the Covid 19 vaccines can actually cause erectile dysfunction:
**
Douglas Cameron [1:27:29] was a healthy and physically active 64-year-old before he received the Johnson & Johnson (J&J) shot at his workplace on April 5. The day after his vaccination he started experiencing side effects he believed were due to the vaccine.

“I lost bladder control, suffered ED [erectile dysfunction], my legs felt odd, I had a […] sensation in my hips” and “over the next few days my symptoms worsened and I became alarmed.”

Cameron went to the ER where he explained to doctors he had recently received J&J’s vaccine. He tested positive for COVID and underwent a battery of tests before being sent home.

Three days later Cameron told his wife he felt like he drank poison. “My whole body felt different,” Cameron said. “I went to bed at 10:00 p.m at night and woke up at 2 a.m paralyzed from the diaphragm down.”

Doctors discovered Cameron had a blood clot in his leg and his entire spinal cord had swollen and hemorrhaged. He was placed on a ventilator, was in the ICU for two weeks and spent 105 days in the hospital and rehab centers.

“I have had multiple MRIs, CT scans, EKGs, x-rays, spinal angiograms, spinal taps, autoimmune blood tests, muscle biopsies — everything has come back negative in an attempt to pin my paralysis on my body and not the J&J vaccine,” Cameron said. “Today I am an unemployed paraplegic who is learning an entirely new lifestyle and the only thing I did between full health and my current condition was take a shot.”
**

Source:

Vaccine-Injured Speak Out, Feel Abandoned by Government Who Told Them COVID Shot Was Safe | Children's Health Defense

----------

WarriorRob (11-06-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

It's just part of the planned fuckery of these so called vaccines.

----------

WarriorRob (11-06-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> It's just part of the planned fuckery of these so called vaccines.


Not sure if it's planned, but it's definitely happening. And yet, the vaccines keep on rolling out. One thing's for sure though, Biden's cheerleading stance when it comes to Covid vaccines isn't doing him any favours.

----------

WarriorRob (11-06-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast

The acronym is WWS or Wilted Weenie Syndrome

----------

WarriorRob (11-06-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

Dang! When I got my shot it was like Viagra! I couldn't even roll out of bed for a week!

----------

